# They can't seriously be considering this!



## Trebor (Nov 28, 2011)

Senate Moves To Allow Military To Arrest Americans Without Charge Or Trial | Conservative Byte


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 28, 2011)

The USSC will block it. Even the conservatives on the court draw a line between foreign nationals and US citizens.


----------



## DBII (Nov 28, 2011)

This from the same group of people that want prisoners of war to be read their rights when caputred on the battle field. What a bunch of #$^%. Must be an election year.

DBII


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2011)

I might be wrong, but isn't there a constitutional law regarding (and preventing) the use of United States military against American citizens?


----------



## A4K (Nov 28, 2011)

Let the people who thought this up set the example and be the first prisoners.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 28, 2011)

Could it be in response to David Headly the US mastermind of the Bombay Terrorist attacks and planner of the aborted Copenhagen attack the "teflon terrorist"
A Perfect Terrorist | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't believe it is constitutional unless under martial law. Unlawful search and seizure is also unconstitutional. If they pass a law like that, you better be prepared for a second revolution. My ancestors fought against tyranny, and their descendant will too.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 28, 2011)

Check out Headly and you might not feel the same, working for DEA and Al Queda at same time ,FBI wanted to investigate him DEA said leave him alone


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2011)

That's different than allowing the US military to arrest and detain American citizens without charges or a trial.


----------



## vanir (Dec 2, 2011)

Nobody did anything about the Patriot Act or its derivative policies like Special Rendition. The Whitehouse still refuses to answer war crimes charges at the Haig over this, it says that answering these charges would compromise national security (kidnap and torture of democratic european nationals under suspicion of terrorism, but well outside jurisdiction of US authorities and without any jurisprudence or evidentiary procedure whatsoever,ie. a war crime according to the International Court).

Nobody has done anythying about Guantanamo concentration camp either. It is run precisely as Dachau was in 1938.

I'm afraid I rather doubt this revolutionary conscience of americans to prevent institutionalised government injustice. You're just serfs like everyone else.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2011)

Please. Dachau? Lord.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2011)

lmao...I love how the word "concentration camp" has come to mean anything from a prison detention center to a high school cafeteria.

A U.S. military prison detention facility does *not* have a gallows, gas chambers, ovens or a slit-trench out back half filled with emaciated corpses. It *does* have medical facilities, recreation areas, three square meals a day and if the detaineee requests it, a book of thier faith (Bible, koran, etc.) available upon request.

Using propeganda words like that usually takes away any valid point a person may have in thier commentary...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well it appears that the bill passed the Senate (93-7?). Where are we headed... Vote em all out. I guarantee my state senators were in the 93. Both are POS.


----------



## vanir (Dec 17, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> lmao...I love how the word "concentration camp" has come to mean anything from a prison detention center to a high school cafeteria.
> 
> A U.S. military prison detention facility does *not* have a gallows, gas chambers, ovens or a slit-trench out back half filled with emaciated corpses. It *does* have medical facilities, recreation areas, three square meals a day and if the detaineee requests it, a book of thier faith (Bible, koran, etc.) available upon request.
> 
> Using propeganda words like that usually takes away any valid point a person may have in thier commentary...



Dachau was a political camp, it wasn't a death camp. It was exactly what Guantanamo is, with similar although period-relevant treatment of prisoners by the way, not quite as nice as the propaganda photos of guards laughing with prisoners and handing out cigarettes but then again you've imprisoned two Australians in Guantanamo among others and once out of your clutches they've talked about nothing more than legitimised torture going on in there ever since.
You should do some research on these things, such as which camps did what in Germany and when and how. Hitler sold Nazism to Germans in a very similar way Republicans sold thieving and controlling the oil market in the Middle East from the moment the USSR collapsed and there was no more checks and balances against US-industrialist foreign policy.
At the time the concern was "Jewish Terrorists" and it was no different than "Muslim Terrorists" as the US modern popularism. The one and only difference is that German military personnel courts martialled for treasons such as retreat against orders were also imprisoned there. But primarily Dachau was set up to contain terrorists, specifically those suspected of being members of the "Jewish Terrorist Organisation of Dutch Communists" that were supposedly threatening the people of Germany exactly as Al Queda, which led to further condemnation of both Jews and Communists in general in the same way Americans presently despise Muslims and Mosqués today and setup Guantanamo to detain suspected Al Queda operatives. I've got the period press releases. They sound precisely the same as modern US ones regarding "extremist Muslim terrorism" (American words, not mine). They even used the same words, just change the word Jew for Muslim. They said, "extremist Jewish terrorism." Particularly over the Reichstag Fire a-la the 1933 German 9/11.

They thought they were just as justified as the US does now. They used the same words. They did the same things. Later, much later the death camps. The point is, might that be predictive?

That is my concern. It should be yours.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2011)

Goodbye.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2011)

I am absolutly shocked this thing passed.


----------

